

Ask HN: Selling Delusions vs Selling Reality? - diminium

For every good thing I see that exist to make the world a better place (e.g. Kahn Academy), there's an ever bigger set that prevents that.<p>There's a large segment of the population who are delusional on something.  They believe in something that is absolutely crazy and they are willing to spend money on that their delusions.<p>So which ends up making more money in the long run?  Which is easier to design for?  A place where people spend time on real problems solving real things trying to change the world for the better or a site which caters specifically to people's delusional beliefs and a place for them to find others who share in those beliefs?
======
wturner
Reading this I think you're letting your ego get in the way of seeing things
clear. People get comfort and enjoyment from different things.Ultimately you
need to find what subset of it all you would like to feed with your energy. If
you do something you don't really believe in with the assumption that there is
some payday lurking at the end of the road, you might be right. But I don't
see why the odds of a pay off working in a direction you enjoy (within limits
and assuming you're self-aware enough not to BS yourself) wouldn't be just as
good/bad. The only difference is the long term moral of the latter seems more
sustainable.

